# I need help with my flash button link plzz!



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a pre-existing website that was designed by a web guy. It features many flash button links to a pay-pal account. Im trying to change the links to access another account and still have the buttons on the site. But when I replaced one link on dreamweaver and uploaded it to my server, the button totally erased!! And on the first couple of tries to simply change the prices within paypal, it uploaded (supposedly) but the prices in paypal never changed.
What am I doing wrong????
The buttons were made in flash or shockwave... some people say that I need those programs to make any changes to the link...I dont believe that is true.

Please help me. I've been trying to figure it out for weeks now.
I believe that the link is not being saved properly on the home folder or the web server. Plzz, plzzz help me!!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

It would depend on if the links were actionscripts or form attributes as to whether you need the flash file to change it.

Can you post the script for the button or a link?


----------



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I open with that I am indeed new to site modification...

All I need is just a liiiitle help understanding why replacing the link is so diffuclult.
Ive used links before, but something is very mysteriously wrong this time...It wont let me upload the new flash button info link to the server..(I even had a hard time using the paypal links that where originally installed) 
I tested it on my cr-1 and cr-3 (in classic rider beats) and now the "buy now" buttons are missing although they still exist in the files on the server and on my pc. There is something wrong with how they are being uploaded or something... and I cant figure it out...been at it for literally weeks!

What Im interested in is for someone to assist with helping me understand the technical difficulty. I reeeeally dont think this will take much time to do if I only knew more about what Im doing. Thanks for your time.

-cb


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

What he means is is the links embedded in the SWF file in actionscript, or is it a tag in HTML or javascript that the browser interprets?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

TheRobatron said:


> What he means is is the links embedded in the SWF file in actionscript, or is it a tag in HTML or javascript that the browser interprets?


Exactly....Look at the source code for the link that is embedded into your webpage, if it has hidden elements like these (more or less)


```
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_cart"> 
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Item Description"> 
<input type="hidden" name="item_number" value="220">                                  
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="1000.00"> 
<input type="hidden" name="shipping" value="200.00"> 
<input type="hidden" name="add" value="1">
<input name="addtocart" type="submit" class="form" value="Add to Cart">
```
then you can change the values in that form and use the same button


> The buttons were made in flash or shockwave... some people say that I need those programs to make any changes to the link...I dont believe that is true.


 If the flash files have actionscript (part of the creation process with flash) then it is very *True*!

An actionscript file for a flash button would look like this;

```
on (release){
        var paypalObj = new Object();
        paypalObj["add"] = 1
        paypalObj.cmd = "_cart";
        paypalObj.business = "your paypal email account here"; 
        paypalObj.item_name = "xxx";
  paypalObj.item_number = "123";
        paypalObj.amount = "$4.00";
        paypalObj.page_style = "Primary"; //or whichever style you use
        paypalObj.no_shipping = "2";
        paypalOBJ.undefined_quantity ="1"
        paypalObj.no_note = "1";
        paypalObj.currency_code = "USD";
  paypalObj.lc = "US";
  paypalObj.bn = "PP-ShopCartBF";
        paypalObj.target_winName = "paypal";
  paypalObj.shopping_url = ("www.yourshoppingcartsite.com");
  
  var sUrl = 'https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr'
        for (var o in paypalObj)
        sUrl += o + "=" + paypalObj[o] + "&";
        trace(sUrl);
        getURL(sUrl,'paypal','POST');         
}
```
 and it is embedded into the button, so it can not be changed without the flash file.


----------



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well
That is kinda complicated to me...
Maybe the code like the last one you sent is only accessed only through flash. I have flash, but I cant see anything in code mode like dreamweaver. Only displays the button itself when I pull up the file.

http://www.jaguarproduction.com/tracks/classic-rider/

If you can see on this page two of the buy now button are missing and the page never finishes downloading. It could be becuase Ive tried to upload to the server many times the new button. Man man I just cant figure it out

The button looks like this in dreamweaver.

/tracks/classic-rider/cr-01.swf
And then I can change the link in the edit button in properties.

I proceed to modify the link. Apply it to the over-all html file, put the newly updated file on the server. But when I go to that page the buttons that I try to change are missing.
What do you believe is happening.

Do you believe it has something to do with the security settings on my host or server whatever you call it?


----------



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

That smiley face shouldnt be there....accident just pretend its not there.


----------



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there anybody that can help based off of what I saying?
the link actually works from the flash or dreamweaver file on my hard drive...I just cant upload it into the server....Any takers?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The code is embedded into your flash file, you need the original flash button to change it.

Here is the code for your *cr-04.swf* flash button;

```
// Action script...

on (release)
{
    getURL("https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_xclick&[email protected]****production.com&item_name=ClassicRider04&item_number=cr-04&amount=59.99&no_shipping=0&no_note=1&currency_code=USD&charset=UTF-8&charset=UTF-8");
}
```
 (i removed your email for spam reasons, it will be fully displayed in the button properties)

Short being said, this is a hell of a hard way to create buttons, the guy must have created 70 buttons and uploaded them all to your site!

Ok so now what???? You cant just copy and paste, as this will only edit the one button.
Open Dreamweaver, open the page your trying to edit the button(s) on. *doubleclick* the button, this will open the flash properties of that button, change the link in each button paying close attention to the following:
business=*[email protected]*****production.com* 
This is the business account on paypal, change that on the buttons to the new account.
item_name=*ClassicRider04* 
This is the songs value, must be unique for each song, so you need to change it on *each button* to the new value.
item_number=*cr-04* 
Again, each buttons product id, must be unique.
amount=*59.99*
Change each button to it's new dollar value.

When you have finished editing the button you need to *upload that(those) button(s) to the server*, as well as the webpage they are on.

I have edited the buttons from your site doing this function, Test it out here; http://joycoweb.com/UserFiles/html/flashbutton/test.php


----------



## cbrant1 (Mar 26, 2008)

You really dont understand how much I really appreciate you advice I will try immediatley.


----------

